# Asus E35M1-I and Xorg - performance



## tingo (Nov 19, 2011)

Someone asked for Xorg performance "numbers" for the E35M1-I (AMD E350, Radeon HD 6310 gfx). And I thought it would be interesting to know too, even if I am not going to use this box as a desktop (it will be a FreeNAS box). So, the box has FreeBSD 8.2-stable installed on a usb (external drive):


```
root@kg-f3# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-f3.kg4.no 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #0: Sat Nov  5 01:54:44 CET 2011
     root@kg-f3.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@kg-f3# df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0s1a    841M    337M    435M    44%    /
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/da0s1e    726M    106k    667M     0%    /tmp
/dev/da0s1f    6.2G    4.2G    1.5G    74%    /usr
/dev/da0s1d    2.9G    128M    2.5G     5%    /var
```
I installed xorg-minimal and Xfce 4.8 (note: HAL disabled):

```
root@kg-f3# portversion -v | grep xorg-mi
xorg-minimal-7.5.1          =  up-to-date with port 
root@kg-f3# portversion -v | grep xfce-4
xfce-4.8                    =  up-to-date with port
```
I just started Xorg; no changing of themes or other adjustments. Switching workspaces feels snappy. Then I installed benchmarks/gtkperf, started it, changed "Test rounds" to 1000 (thousand) and started it (test all, in case you wonder). Total time was 135.43. Interesting (more or less) parts from /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:01:0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics" (ChipID = 0x9802)
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 
        SubsystemVendorID: 0x1043 SubsystemID: 0x84a5
        IOBaseAddress: 0xf000
        Filename: E35M1.002   
        BIOS Bootup Message: 
AMD Fusion Wrestler generic VBIOS
(II) RADEON(0): No DRI yet on Evergreen
(II) RADEON(0): using shadow framebuffer
(II) Loading sub module "shadow"
(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=393216K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)
(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)
(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 290 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 58 V max: 85 Hz, H min: 32 H max: 91 kHz, PixClock max 160 MHz
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected
(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1280x1024
(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
Mode 1280x1024 - 1688 1066 5
```
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## tingo (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, there is one problem - when you exit Xorg, the console doesn't get restored. Which means you loose console access until you reboot the machine. Doing `$ startxcfe4` blind only results in a stripey white screen.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks!



> Then I installed benchmarks/gtkperf, started it, changed "Test rounds" to 1000 (thousand) and started it (test all, in case you wonder). Total time was 135.43



For reference, my Intel GMA 4500 got a score of 186.13s. And the gtkperf website lists a score of ~130s in a Geforce 2 MX (In case you didn't know, this is a 10+ years old card).

So, FreeBSD graphics performance (Even 2D) seems to be really bad unless you use a nVidia card ...


----------



## adamk (Nov 19, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> So, FreeBSD graphics performance (Even 2D) seems to be really bad unless you use a nVidia card ...



Not completely true...  My HD4850 completes 1000 rounds in 81 seconds on 9.0-PRERELEASE.  Unfortunately, without KMS available for newer radeon GPUs, things are only going to get worse. 

I can confirm that with the intel drivers performance does suck pretty badly with Xorg.  Even on Linux, it's taking 200 seconds on a GM45.


----------



## d4nte (May 8, 2012)

*H*i,

I am interested in getting this motherboard to build a NAS. Is it possible to read 1080p videos (let's say matroska/h264) with the integrated video controller on FreeBSD? I am wondering if a media center with FreeBSD is a possible alternative.

Many thanks.


----------



## ajitam (Jun 19, 2012)

d4nte, for Radeon HD 6310 in this CPU Windows is a much better choice. Running FreeBSD as a NAS on it sounds interesting!

Did anyone try configuring and building a kernel?


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jun 20, 2012)

My Acer 1810TZ with GM45, FreeBSD 9-STABLE r437185 with KMS, Xorg 7.5.2 with X.Org Server 1.10.6, xf86-video-intel 2.17

The gtkperf 1000 rounds results are:

```
GtkPerf 0.40 - Starting testing: Wed Jun 20 09:47:13 2012

GtkEntry - time:  0.60
GtkComboBox - time: 12.95
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  6.26
GtkSpinButton - time:  1.80
GtkProgressBar - time:  1.37
GtkToggleButton - time:  1.99
GtkCheckButton - time:  1.22
GtkRadioButton - time:  2.29
GtkTextView - Add text - time: 30.00
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  5.17
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time: 10.73
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time: 20.31
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  6.03
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  7.25
 --- 
Total time: 108.00
```


----------

